# River Fun 2



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't see it!! I could watch the first one, but this one is just white ???


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Here...try the link. I'll keep messing with it...

YouTube - River Fun 2


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I couldn;t see it either

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh me I am down and can't get up. That was too funny.

Hooch


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh goodness!!!!! Love it!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It was a great day to be one of Ricks dogs! Great vid.! Thanks


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> It was a great day to be one of Ricks dogs! Great vid.! Thanks


And we've got a great river spot within 5 minutes of our house. So by the end of summer, you all are gonna be sick of my dogs swimming..... lol


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> And we've got a great river spot within 5 minutes of our house. So by the end of summer, you all are gonna be sick of my dogs swimming..... lol


Never get tired of pictures of pup having a great day! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Goldens... water...tired????? That don't equal out down here so post away.

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I see one is a splasher! They so love the water. My two finally got to go in the pool yesterday.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

They look like 2 happy goldens. Funny how they love the water. Lexie does too. Hooch (the rottweiler) you can't make him get in. He hates it. We'll be taking crap bag this year too. I can't wait to see how he does.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Lovely video... We still haven't find a nice closeby river to take Amber yet (to tell you the truth I am a bit worried about her just jumping in - without having had no prior swimming lesson    

Rick you simply missed out the first digit in the code (there should be 11) and it is a little dash - very easy to miss... I did the same thing not long ago and a member told me.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That was great....and don't make fun of Cosmo's swimming...it kinda looks like me when I can't 'touch' bottom...:uhoh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmm trying to picture Maribeth with that stroke. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Shirley said:


> Lovely video... We still haven't find a nice closeby river to take Amber yet (to tell you the truth I am a bit worried about her just jumping in - without having had no prior swimming lesson


I've never heard of a dog needing swimming lessons and I've never heard of a dog who couldn't swim instintively. I think you'll be surprised at how good she would do.... 



Shirley said:


> Rick you simply missed out the first digit in the code (there should be 11) and it is a little dash - very easy to miss... I did the same thing not long ago and a member told me.


Thank you...I don't know how I missed that. I'm supposed to be the expert here...  But it's fixed now....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's great to see those pups of yours- so happy and enjoying life


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love it...to funny


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Tee Hee - love the Splash boy! (He swims better than me!)


----------

